# Operating Theatre Nurses - Perth, Sydney, Brisbane, Mebourne, Darwin, Alice Springs



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

We are seeking applications from qualified and experienced registered anaesthetics nurses for opportunities in Perth, Western Australia.

Location: Perth, Western Australia
Number of vacancies: TEN
Start Date: Flexible
Salary Package: From AUD60k - To AUD85k DOE
To be eligible for these positions, candidates must:

Be Registered (or eligible to be registered) as a Nurse in Australia;
Have experience in an Operating Theatre in Australia, NZ, UK or Ireland;
Have a broad surgical background;
Demonstrate excellent verbal and written communication skills;
Possess the ability to deliver high quality patient care
Be able to work effectively within the team.

Applicants with a qualification in Anaesthetics will be favourably viewed.

Visa sponsorship (457) may be offered to high calibre candidates from overseas.

*We also have urgent need of Scrub/Scout and Anaesthetics/Recovery Nurses in Alice Springs, Darwin, Brisbane, Melbourne and Sydney.*

Please Note: IRON candidates who do NOT have experience working in an Operating Theatre in Australia should NOT apply.

*APPLICATIONS: Please email your CV and Application Letter to [email protected]*


----------



## Happy wombat (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey,

I have a friend who is currently working in age care as an RN and wanted to head into OT speciality. She have a year experience in China as a scrub/scout nurse, but nil experience in Australia. Is she still eligible to apply?

She is an Australia PR and a registered nurse with AHPRA.


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes, she is eligible to apply.

However, it will be up to the employing hospitals to decide if they offer a position or not.

I also understand that the Perth positions do require considerable experience.



Happy wombat said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have a friend who is currently working in age care as an RN and wanted to head into OT speciality. She have a year experience in China as a scrub/scout nurse, but nil experience in Australia. Is she still eligible to apply?
> 
> She is an Australia PR and a registered nurse with AHPRA.


----------

